
Yes and yes: 31 Things I've Learned in 31 Years - wmwong
http://www.yesandyes.org/2010/09/31-things-ive-learned-in-31-years.html
======
nvictor
> 31\. Act like you know what you're doing

gold.

~~~
MaxGabriel
I disagree, the people in my life who act like they know what they're doing
usually suck at it. There's something to be said for not discounting yourself
too much when new to a field, but mostly if you don't know what to do you need
to ask someone who does, so that you can actually _know_ what you're doing

This summer I was coaching Congressional debate in Florida. I was effectively
new to this form of debate because it was more of a performance than
analytical activity. So I wrote a list of the speaking problems I didn't know
how to coach, and asked another coach about everyone of them, right in front
of the person who hired me. If I had acted like I knew everything already, I
never would have asked. But asking allowed me to pull the ideas from coaches
with very different backgrounds, and by the end of coaching several kids
offered detailed reasons why I was the coach most helpful to improving their
speaking skills

~~~
wmwong
I agree with what you're trying to say here, but I'm not sure that's what she
means. To me, it feels like it's more about having confidence. Especially from
the point of a woman. Our world is still largely geared towards men. A woman
who doesn't show confidence could be at a huge disadvantage. I think having
confidence is different than pretending you know everything.

------
joeyj01
There is a saying that the "one who doesn't know speaks and one who knows
doesn't" Ever had a situation that someone was talking about sth. that you are
an expert at and when you say sth. about it they still insist that day know
better or disagree even if they don't know anything about it. After a while I
observe those kind of people and don't say anything until they finish their
talking. For me, it shows that the person doesn't know anything in the world
just acting through the world. So "act like you know what you are doing"
doesn't really work.

------
sukuriant
For all the male-centric things I read everyday, it was actually quite
refreshing to read a female's '31 things I've learned in 31 years'.

------
jshharlow
Sunscreen indoors, questionable.

~~~
hugh3
It's a woman. Aging skin is very important for them.

As a man, I've found that at the age of 31 I look exactly the same as I did
when I was 22, except that I'm slightly better-looking due to being more
tanned. I don't regret not wearing sunscreen _all_ the time.

(I reserve the right to take this back if I start getting skin cancer)

------
mootothemax
_17\. Don't buy the cheapest version. Buy the second cheapest_

Hasn't this been written about many, many times? How
restaurants/bars/everywhere-else-on-earth realise people do this, so put an
item with a higher profit margin in this spot?

